# is there any way



## JD_85 (Sep 8, 2015)

is there any way i can brows the adds that are on rollitup. there was one in particular that had a quick set, portable scrog net.
ive been clicking on and off of riu trying to refresh the adds but i cant FIND IT!!!!!
not sure if i posted this in the rite place
thank you,
J.D.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

No there isn't the adds are random on everyone's pages too as far as I'm aware
I may have one company you may have another
Depending on how much coverage they paid for 
You may or may not ever see that ad again

Hopefully someone else has seen it enough to know what it is to tell you
I personally have ad blocker


----------



## JD_85 (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> No there isn't the adds are random on everyone's pages too as far as I'm aware
> I may have one company you may have another
> Depending on how much coverage they paid for
> You may or may not ever see that ad again
> ...


Lol thank you sunni


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2015)

JD_85 said:


> is there any way i can brows the adds that are on rollitup. there was one in particular that had a quick set, portable scrog net.
> ive been clicking on and off of riu trying to refresh the adds but i cant FIND IT!!!!!
> not sure if i posted this in the rite place
> thank you,
> J.D.


This is the ad


----------



## JD_85 (Sep 10, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> This is the ad


Thank you 
skunkwreck


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

hooray!


----------



## JD_85 (Sep 10, 2015)

i thank the both of you for helping me get to the bottom of this. this helps more than it appears.
Thank You,
 J.D.


----------



## vostok (Sep 10, 2015)

Sunni ...members can really help out my peeps ...by marrying a Russian Bride...? any room for mail order brides (ads?) ....lol


----------



## JD_85 (Sep 11, 2015)

vostok said:


> Sunni ...members can really help out my peeps ...by marrying a Russian Bride...? any room for mail order brides (ads?) ....lol


 Knee Slapper


----------



## JD_85 (Sep 11, 2015)

sorry , rmaol


----------



## vostok (Sep 12, 2015)

lol ...lol


----------

